# Pony needs a new home in PA



## ctgponies (Dec 11, 2007)

We picked this guy up from the auction this summer. He was skinny and needed some TLC. He is ready to find a new home as we are looking to make some room for some others that will need our help this winter. He is up to date on all shots, coggins and worming. I am willing to deliver him locally (20miles or so) for free. Here is a link to our website with more info and a pic or two. I think there may be a few other pictures of him in the our photos section also. Thanks and please feel free to pass this around. We are located in Perkiomenville, PA

http://www.ctgponies.4t.com/Taco.html


----------



## SilverDollar (Dec 11, 2007)

He's a handsome fellow! No room at my place and I'm a bit far, but I do hope he finds a good home.


----------



## ctgponies (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks. He really is a nice pony and we would really like to find him a good home.


----------

